# [TIPS] Nautilus et SSH

## -KuRGaN-

Ben je viens de découvrir un truc et je sais pas si tout le monde connait. (enfin avec la chance que j'ai je vais encore me faire incendier comme quoi ce tips est vieux comme le monde enfin voilà).

Ben en gros il suffit de mettre dans la barre d'adresse de nautilus: ssh://user@ip_serveur_ssh et on accède en graphique au serveur ssh, je trouve celà bien pratique pour les scp.

Enfin voilà, un peu bidon le tips   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

bah non pourquoi ? c'est toujours bon a prendre   :Wink: 

sur konqueror tu as un truc dans le m^ genre avec fish://user@host

sur firefox je ne sais pas mais un truc similaire doit exister... surement en addon

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pour firefox en natif ça ne marche pas. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plugin, j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## netfab

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Enfin voilà, un peu bidon le tips  

 

Pas du tout  :Wink: 

Merci.

----------

## marvin rouge

A ce propos, j'ai vu que FUSE était présent dans le kernel 2.6.14 

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'utiliser sshfs ? (pour monter une partition via ssh)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En fait je crois que c'est pas sshfs mais shfs  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

il y a aussi sshfs  :Wink: 

Dans portage : sys-fs/sshfs-fuse

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben on va dire qu'on oublie mon dernier post  :Wink: 

----------

## UB|K

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> A ce propos, j'ai vu que FUSE était présent dans le kernel 2.6.14 
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'utiliser sshfs ? (pour monter une partition via ssh)

 

Je profite de cette glissade en [OFF] pour une question du même genre:

quelqu'un a-t'il essayer fuse + GmailFS??

----------

## marvin rouge

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben on va dire qu'on oublie mon dernier post 

 meuh non, shfs existe aussi (et je vais aller voir) !  :Smile: 

et j'ai oublié de te remercier pour le tip !

Bon, on dérive en OFF, comme le dit UB|K.

Je vais chercher (un peu plus) et si je trouve pas, j'ouvrirai un thread.

+

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *UB|K wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   A ce propos, j'ai vu que FUSE était présent dans le kernel 2.6.14 
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'utiliser sshfs ? (pour monter une partition via ssh) 
> 
> Je profite de cette glissade en [OFF] pour une question du même genre:
> ...

 

oui, c'est rigolo, masi c'est d'une lenteur a toute epreuve... surtout ne jamais faire un ls... GmailFS est obligé de checker tous les mails de la boite pour reussir a faire son truc... mais bon, ca peut rendre des services (je m'en servait sur liveCD )

Edit : pour le thread, c'est bon à savoir, même si je n'utilise pas de file manager...

----------

## netfab

(je m'auto-quote)

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Enfin voilà, un peu bidon le tips   
> 
> Pas du tout 
> 
> Merci.

 

Je dirais même plus : un grand merci à toi, je viens de tester : excellent  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Etant donne que gmailfs romp le TOA de gmail, on n'en parle pas, en general..

----------

## catageek

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> A ce propos, j'ai vu que FUSE était présent dans le kernel 2.6.14 
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà essayé d'utiliser sshfs ? (pour monter une partition via ssh)

 

J'ai fait un howto pour utiliser sshfs-fuse, avec un noyau <2.6.14, en utilisant les paquetages sys-fs/fuse et sys-fs/sshfs-fuse. Avec un noyau >=2.6.14, le module fuse est inclus dans le kernel.

La différence entre shfs et sshfs, je crois que c'est que shfs s'éxécute dans l'espace noyau, et que sshfs s'éxécute dans l'espace utilisateur. Avec sshfs, n'importe qui peut monter un système de fichier via ssh.

----------

